# Showing Quarter Horse



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I'm no expert on showing, but I think that you can be "good enough". I'm wishing you luck since I really don't know anything about showing at all.  So good luck!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My sister and I have this discussion all the time. However it is about her dogs...lol..She raises and shows Great Danes. She has done really well with some of her dogs. But...lol...there's always a but. One of them just can't seem to place well enough to move up. She has taken this dog to a zillion shows and the dog is like Years older that the others in the ring. I think it may be the same with this gal...she doesn't know when to quit. You either have "it " or you don't. My sister has "finished" some of her dogs within a year or so. This other one is like 6. 

*smack* Snap outta it! You'll do just fine!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I never showed that, but good luck!!  I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...ouch  You didn't have to hit me so hard......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...just use extra blush on the other side of your face...I know how you like your makeup! hehehehehe! :wink:


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been showing quarter horse since 1997, and pointed out of novice in 2001. It can be pretty hard to get those points, but if you only go to one or two shows a year, or don't have a very good horse, it can take a while. However, they changed the rules a couple of years ago, and now I am a novice again in multiple classes, as they are doing it on a class by class basis. So I am out of it for Showmanship, Eq, and horsemanship, but I can still compete in all the other events as a novice.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

QH is another level above the open shows but there can be some great fun people at the shows. Sometimes getting points can be hard because of the amount of people in the class...basically you may have to get first just to get half a point... I showed QH a few times in the novice youth and it went so-so... Minnesota is just a tough crowd to get into, Ive heard that from other people and expierenced it myself...so I just perfer the open shows. Once I get April going better I want to show IBHA...Just remeber though if you are having fun and not hurting anyone elses riding then go for it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to ride in the fireworks show in the 2 year old western pleasure class... IF we can get the lope, I can't believe 2 year olds have to lope!... Not looking so good for now, i mean, we only have a week left... If we don't get it then I'm going to show in a few open go as you please western classes and then we'll aim for the 8 day show in August...

I showed halter and showmanship at state fair and got reserve grand champion in halter at state fair but not enough people in the class to get any points... Lexington we didnt even place, there were like 40 people in our classes but they were in hand classes... I've never ridden so.... next weekend will be my first and I'm really quickly loosing confidence. Don't think I can pull it off....


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> This is my first year showing qh... I did some halter and showmanship last year but this next show, over the 4th of July will be the first time I RIDE in a qh show. I did an open class at state fair (it was just me and one other lady, I got 2nd)... anyway, I was online just goofing off and saw an ad for a horse for sale and it had a website so I went to the website and the girl started showing qh in 1993 and she was still a Novice Amateur rider. I think you have to move out once you have like 25pts and you become an amatuer... so my question is, is it THAT super hard to place? That's scary for me because I don't mind NOT placing, but I want to be sure that I'm "good enough" to be out there, don't have to ribbon, just don't want people saying, what is she doing out there??? scared now!!!


I've shown AQHA on and off for 13 years and I am still technically a novice...

The problem...couldn't afford to go to more than 1 or 2 AQHA shows a year...to expensive with no prizes offered :? I always racked up several points at the shows I went to...but AQHA just doesn't offer any incentives for non-futurity horses to make it worth my while.

I've since quit AQHA all together about 3 years ago because the fees were just getting more and more outrageous.

Im sure since you are under the guidance of a trainer...once you get over your first show nerves...you will do great. Just remember to eat and drink...nerves can make you starve yourself...which makes you even more irritable and nervous. And if you campaign enough you will probably point out easily.


----------

